# Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot [fast fertig]



## hirschi-94 (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

so da ich nun im Bereich extreme Overclocking aktiv werden möchte, brauche ich einen Pot, und zwar möglichst günstig. 
Deshalb möchte ich es wagen, selbst einen Pot zu bauen.

Der Pot sollte in Erster Linie zum Benchen mit *Dice* geeignet sein, mit dem ich auch langsam an die Sache ran gehen möchte, um Erfahrung zu Sammeln.

Der Pot wird aus *Kupfer* gefertigt.

So aber jetzt habe ich genug geschrieben...hier mein erster Entwurf. (im Anhang findet ihr einen nicht verkleinerten Entwurf)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fragen an euch:
Was haltet ihr davon?
Wo bestellt ihr die Pot-bauer das Material?
Welche Kupfer Sorte bevorzugt ihr?
Was für eine Struktur eignet sich für Dice am besten?*


----------



## NeroNobody (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

Da ich vom Benchen mit Dice oder LN2 eh keine Ahnung hab aber dafür vom drehen frag ich gleich mal.
Hast du ne Drehbank oder lässt dus machen?!


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

Ne aber mein Dad hat in der Arbeit einen guten Maschinenbauer, der auch die nötigen Gerätschaften hat...somit baue ich den Pot nicht vollständig selbst...leider


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

Du solltest unten aber nicht die Bohrung vergessen für den Temperaturfühler


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

Danke für den Tipp 

Wie sieht es sonst aus von der Struktur her reicht das für Dice?


----------



## Lower (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

Schönes Ding hirschi. Ich bin gespannt.

@ True: Naja bei Dice ist das nicht so wichtig . Aber notwendig für das Benchen mit LN². Denk also darüber nach hirschi.

lg


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

Für welchen Sockel soll er denn passen ....bei 1366 sind die 30mm Auflage fläche doch ein wenig eng bemessen.

Meiner der auf 775/1156/1366 passt hat 55mm


----------



## Icke&Er (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

Dann mal los!
Die ersten Skizzen sehen doch schonmal vielversprechend aus 

MFG


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

@Truemonkey
Ne schau dir die Zeichnung genauer an...die Auflagefläche beträgt 60mm 

Er sollte für alle Sockel passen 


EDIT:
@ Icke&Er 

Immer mit Gedult...das kann sich noch ein wenig hinziehen


----------



## der8auer (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

60mm sind zu groß als Auflagefläche. Da könntest du bei manchen Mainboards probleme mit den umliegenden Teilen bekommen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*



> 60mm sind zu groß als Auflagefläche. Da könntest du bei manchen Mainboards probleme mit den umliegenden Teilen bekommen.


Hmm was emfiehlt der Meister?


----------



## der8auer (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Meiner der auf 775/1156/1366 passt hat 55mm



Der ist auch von mir  

Zwischen 50-55mm ist ein guter Wert.


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

Ok danke 

Eine meiner wichtigsten Fragen...

Wo bestellt ihr das Roh-Material?


----------



## SchnickNick (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

genau beim rohmaterial ist der haken!
ich hab mich auch mal über einen bau erkundigt und musste feststellen, dass in firmen/unternehmen im umkreis nur METER ware bestellen kann, dann kostet halt der kupfer halt gleich mal in paar hundert euro  

herr 8auer hat das problem nicht, denn er verkauft die ja, er braucht ja die ganze stange

lange rede kurzer sinn: ich kauf den pot beim 8auer


----------



## OC-Junk (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

Ich hab mein Kupferzeug hier bestellt die liefern auch in kleinen Mengen Wilms Metall-Markt


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

@ OC-Junk thx für den Tipp 

So also ich habe folgendes erfahren...

In der Firma (Osram) wäre Kupfer verfügbar...

Also für den Boden währe Material mit 50mm Durchmesser da.

Für das Rohr könnte ich Maße von 35 oder 42mm Durchmesser verwenden.

Was haltet ihr von den Maßen?


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

Hmm ganz gut denke ich mal aber wenn du wirklich wissen willst wie das mit dem Teile herkriegen ect ist frag Roman  
mfg


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Also für den Boden währe Material mit *50mm* Durchmesser da.
> 
> Für das Rohr könnte ich Maße von 35 oder *42mm* Durchmesser verwenden.



Die Kombination sollte auf jeden Fall funktionieren


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

Super dann mache ich eine neue Zeichnung...und los gehts...hoffe ich


----------



## CoNtAcT (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

Nehm aber nicht die 35 mm! Da wirds schwer mit dem Einfüllen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*



CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Nehm aber nicht die 35 mm! Da wirds schwer mit dem Einfüllen.




Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht...

Somit steht fest, dass ich ein 42mm Rohr verwende 

Die neue Zeichnung wurde heute dem Maschinenbauer übergeben...mal schauen wie lange es dauert.


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein erster selbst gebauter Pot*

Hallo,

Also ich habe heute die fertig gefrästen Kupfer Teile bekommen. 

Das Rohr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Pot Boden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier Montiert mit einer Holz Halterung...die Halterung von der8auer ist bestellt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier meine jetzige Backplate...die von der8auer folgt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja kommen wir zum Thema Löten...
Wie erwartet, war mein Lötkolben zu schwach, um das Rohr mit dem Boden zu verlöten...
Tja am Ende hat mir unser Gas Grill geholfen...ich grillte sozusagen den Pot und hielt nur das Lötzinn zwischen Rohr und Boden...gut das mag nicht profesionel sein, aber es hat geklappt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bin ich auf eure Meinungen gespannt 

LG


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Juni 2010)

sieht doch ganz gut aus, die Holzhalterung ist eig ne ganz gute "zwischenlösung", aber benchen würde ich damit nich, den Pot finde ic doch recht gut, wie viel musstes du den dafür hinlegen?


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Juni 2010)

> wie viel musstes du den dafür hinlegen?



Nichts  
Jedoch habe ich leider nicht mehr die Möglichkeit die Pot Teile dort(Osram) fertigen zu lassen.


----------



## mrmouse (24. Juni 2010)

Ist doch ein schöner Pot fürn Anfang 
Dank deinem Thread such ich mal die 3 Pots raus die mein Dad mir vor paar Monaten gedreht hat^^

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg dir  
Lass was hören wie die ersten Benches liefen.

MfG Mouse


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Juni 2010)

Ja bis zu den ersten Benches kann es ein wenig dauern, da ich mein Bench Setup erst Anfang August in den Händen halten kann...
Denn meine jetzige Hardware möchte ich nicht gleich aufs Spiel setzten.

Sie wird bestehen aus:
Mainboard: ASUS M3A32-MVP-Deluxe
RAM: Corsair Dominator CL5 1066MHz
CPU's: Athlon 64 3500+ [(angeblich kein CB)?]
         Sempron 140
         Phenom (I) 9850 (hat leider einen CB)

Die Lötstellen, habe ich etwas überarbeitet.
Aber hier noch ein paar Bilder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (25. Juni 2010)

Hübsch Hübsch 
August, das geht ja noch 
Du glücklicher hollst dich ja extra Bench Hardware, wovon ich nur träume...^^
Ich würde einfach gerne mit bissl Dice an meinen Q6600 rumspielen, und dem Biostar Mobo was in Rente geschickt wurde, aber nedma $ für Dryice hab ich 

Du wirst dein Benchsetup dann schon noch erst unter Luft testen bzw. schauen wie weit du unter Luft kommst?
Willst du dir eigentlich ein neues Mobo holen oder n gebrauchtes?

MfG Mouse


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Juni 2010)

> Du wirst dein Benchsetup dann schon noch erst unter Luft testen bzw. schauen wie weit du unter Luft kommst?



Nein. Erst unter Wasser. (Mit einem Phobya 240er Radi...HK 3.0 LT Schwarz)
Dann unter Dice 



> Willst du dir eigentlich ein neues Mobo holen oder n gebrauchtes?


Die komplette Bench Hardware ist gebraucht, bis auf der Sempron 140 den habe ich neu gekauft.


----------



## Teddybär (27. Juni 2010)

Super Arbeit für deinen ersten Pot.

Wie machen das eigentlich die anderen oc immer die neuste und teuerste Hardware zu haben? selber zahlen oder gestellt bekommen.


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2010)

Die wenigsten ExtremeOCer bekommen Hardware gestellt. 99% zahlen alles selbst.


----------



## Teddybär (27. Juni 2010)

Kras, sorry wen ich das frage aber wie macht ihr das ihr seit doch nicht Rockefeller, ich habe mir nähmlich auch einen Pot gebaut und Scheitere jetzt am Benchen wegen nichtvorhandener Hardware.


----------



## Hollywood (27. Juni 2010)

Teddybär schrieb:


> Kras, sorry wen ich das frage aber wie macht ihr das ihr seit doch nicht Rockefeller, ich habe mir nähmlich auch einen Pot gebaut und Scheitere jetzt am Benchen wegen nichtvorhandener Hardware.



Nun: Viel arbeiten, somit einigermaßen viel verdienen. 
Und hoffen das nicht noch ein Gulftown die Hufe reisst! 
Dann geht das schon...

BTT: Ganz schönes Ergebnis für den ersten Versuch!


----------



## Scheolin (27. Juni 2010)

Schöner Pot

@Teddybär:guck dir doch mal an womit die hier benchen....980x sind das nicht,hält sich also meistens in Grenzen,und die HW wird ja danach auch wieder verkauft....


----------



## Teddybär (27. Juni 2010)

Stimmt da hast de och wider recht, ein anliegen hätte ich noch ich noch, ich bekomme kein Armaflex ihn meiner Region könnt ihr mir bitte eine gute seite geben wo ich das Armaflex bestellen kann.


----------



## Lower (27. Juni 2010)

Hi Teddybär,

die Meisten hier benchen wirklich nicht mit 980X 

Schau mal bei Ebay wg Arma

Grüße


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Juni 2010)

Ich hab meins HIER gekauft. aber ruf lieber beim shop dirket an, dann geht das alles deutlich schneller

mfg Eiswolf93


----------

